# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Update on Lady Kermit

## Maddymoo

Hi guys, though I'd get your thoughts on how my little miss is getting on! I havn't seen her eat anything and she is still mega thin, but she is horizontal-floating less and has shed a big sheet of skin, which she has eaten some of. Is this a step in the right direction?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i1vp3o

----------

